

I'm addicted to vanity metrics - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/addicted-vanity-metrics/

======
crisnoble
For stopping email floods, use Inbox Pause (<http://inboxpause.com/>)

~~~
nathanbarry
Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out.

------
nathanbarry
Just since implementing this I have seen a huge improvement. I now hit Cmd + t
to open a new tab, start typing Face... Then remember that I blocked the site,
close the tab, then get back to creating.

